# Little Big planet?



## Awesome Wells (Oct 6, 2009)

Any good?


----------



## newme (Oct 6, 2009)

they even still make this? seem to remember my brother playing it on... some random consoles years and years ago.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 6, 2009)

it's a pretty good platformer if you like that sort of thing, with an impressive ability to build your own stages if you have the time and inclination.


----------



## The Groke (Oct 6, 2009)

newme said:


> they even still make this? seem to remember my brother playing it on... some random consoles years and years ago.



Nope. New IP and PS3 only.

You are possibly thinking of the (wonderful and sadly oft-overlooked) Little Big Adventure (1 & 2)


----------



## subversplat (Oct 6, 2009)

I sorely hoped that this would be a sequel to LBA, but instead it looks like some dreary, story-free, cutesy wank.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 6, 2009)

actually it's very charming and quite appealing. it's certainly not overly taxing. but is a lovely antidote to fps, dps, tanking, nerdrage, leeeeeeeeeeeeroy jenkins, k/d ratios, etc.


----------

